

What Question Does Your Product Answer? - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/questions/purpose-of-product/

======
marcus
There is a quote I love from the movie "city slicker" that reminds me of this
article

 _You know what the secret of life is? No, what? This. Your finger? One thing.
Just one thing. You stick to that and everything else don't mean shit. That's
great, but what's the one thing? That's what you've got to figure out._

------
cadalac
And to answer the right question, it is vital to take the users point of view
to honestly see if your product will take off.

Imagine how highly motivated you will be when after careful reflection, you
know for sure fact that your product will be truly something that everyone
will want and that it will be there to last.

------
sabat
"Good products solve a single, focused problem."

We could go semantic and debate product vs. service and all, but I am going to
assume that the author means both when he says "product".

What single, focused problem does Second Life solve?

I think the define-and-solve approach is limiting. You stay focused on the
status quo. Innovation is a distraction.

